# QL5A-LPN Qualifcation



## teale (13 Feb 2012)

Quick question I hope someone can answer definitively, 

I recently completed the QL5A course, during the course there were rumors floating around that upon completion pers would be able to challenge the civilian LPN qualification.  I have tried to dig up some information on the CMA accreditation, all i could find is that the QL3 PCP/QL6B PA crse is accredited, couldn't find anything in regards to the QL5A.

Thanks, 

Teale


----------



## Armymedic (13 Feb 2012)

The QL5 course is accredited with the AEC level. 

I have not heard mention of any of the current Reg F Med Tech courses holding any nursing equivilencies.


----------



## mariomike (13 Feb 2012)

teale said:
			
		

> I recently completed the QL5A course, during the course there were rumors floating around that upon completion pers would be able to challenge the civilian LPN qualification.  I have tried to dig up some information on the CMA accreditation, all i could find is that the QL3 PCP/QL6B PA crse is accredited, couldn't find anything in regards to the QL5A.



Not nursing, but  _perhaps_  they meant this:

"Recognition of QL5A & Challenge of AEMCA exam":
http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/hp-ps/mcsp-pmcc/aemca-eng.asp


----------



## medicineman (13 Feb 2012)

teale said:
			
		

> Quick question I hope someone can answer definitively,
> 
> I recently completed the QL5A course, during the course there were rumors floating around that upon completion pers would be able to challenge the civilian LPN qualification.  I have tried to dig up some information on the CMA accreditation, all i could find is that the QL3 PCP/QL6B PA crse is accredited, couldn't find anything in regards to the QL5A.
> 
> ...



Used to be us old school Med A's could challenge provincial LPN exams at the 5A level - now that they've gone the paramedic route, I find it highly unlikely, as paramedics and LPN's are like night and day as far as training and job descriptions go.

MM


----------



## teale (13 Feb 2012)

This is great thanks everyone for the quick replies! 

I would still argue that this QL5A crse with the exception of most of the AEC course is a lot of nursing orientated clinical practice, I work as a full time paramedic civi side and the majority of what was learned on the clinical phase was not something that was taught with the pre hospital care provider (PCP or EMT) in mind.  I believe it was mostly nursing skills, but things are changing I will leave this thread and will check back frequently hopefully something changes in my favor.

Regards

Teale


----------



## Cansky (13 Feb 2012)

teale said:
			
		

> Quick question I hope someone can answer definitively,
> 
> I recently completed the QL5A course, during the course there were rumors floating around that upon completion pers would be able to challenge the civilian LPN qualification.  I have tried to dig up some information on the CMA accreditation, all i could find is that the QL3 PCP/QL6B PA crse is accredited, couldn't find anything in regards to the QL5A.
> 
> ...



The QL6B or PA course is a CMA(Canadian Medical Association) accredited course and a degree program.  The CFHSTC QL 3 and QL 5 medical technician courses aren't accredited however the PCP and AEC portions are done through civilian sites and those sites (french and english) are accredited by the CMA.  As for the challenging of the LPN qualification the only pers who can answer that is the civilian institutions that offer the LPN program.  They will request your course info from the school and do a PLAR(prior learning assessment) from that they will determine if you can challenge the qualification.  Give what is now taught on the QL3 and QL5 levels I highly doubt that any civilian institution will allow you to challenge the qualification in its entirety.  Even back in the day when the military course were in more in line with the LPN one still required to take portions on geriatrics and pediatrics to attain full qualifications.  Hope that helps.

K.


----------



## mariomike (13 Feb 2012)

teale said:
			
		

> I work as a full time paramedic civi side and the majority of what was learned on the clinical phase was not something that was taught with the pre hospital care provider (PCP or EMT) in mind.



Should you wish to practice paramedicine in Ontario, or ride On-car as a Med Tech with a preceptor crew, you must first pass the AEMCA exam:
"...recognizing the CF QL5 Med Tech as meeting the PCP requirements to challenge the AEMCA exam, all QL5 Med Techs are encouraged to prepare for and write this exam with approval through their Chain of Command.  Upon successful completion of this exam, those Med Techs will have access to On-car opportunities to complete their MCSP in Ontario."


----------



## Hunter (14 Feb 2012)

Rider Pride said:
			
		

> The QL5 course is accredited with the AEC level.



The AEC is taught at a civilian college, but it is a course developed by and for CF H SVCS TC.  It is a course that has no equivalent in the civilian world.  It is a small, hybrid mix of (mostly) PCP and (a couple of) ACP skills.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (14 Feb 2012)

teale said:
			
		

> Quick question I hope someone can answer definitively,
> 
> I recently completed the QL5A course, during the course there were rumors floating around that upon completion pers would be able to *challenge the civilian LPN qualification*.  I have tried to dig up some information on the *CMA accreditation*, all i could find is that the QL3 PCP/QL6B PA crse is accredited, couldn't find anything in regards to the QL5A.



Since you're seeking to  acquire a "nursing" qualification trying to find information about it from a "medical" association may not produce results.  The nursing world dislikes oversight from the doctors about as much as old time field medics disliked nurses intruding on their world.

While there is a common Canadian Practical Nurse Registration Examination (CPNRE), each of the provinces is individually responsible for the regulating of LPNs and all (most?) have a self-governing college to perform that function (in the same manner as all the other self-governing health professions, doctors, nurses, pharmacists . . . ).  While all the provincial colleges have a mechanism that allows portability of the registration, there may be differences in minimum education requirements for eligibility to take the CPNRE that will lead to the initial provincial registration.

I did a quick google and found only one provincial college (British Columbia) that specifically mentions CF training.



> http://www.clpnbc.org/index.php?dbq=9#4797
> 
> Educated in the Canadian Armed Forces
> 
> ...



As previously mentioned, at one time Medical Assistant training was much different than it is today.  I can speak from decades old experience (1970s) when I, along with several others from 1 Fd Amb challenged the provincial registration exam (back then, the Alberta government directly regulated the licensing of RNAs - that's what they were then officially called in AB).   The prerequisite, back then, for CF MAs, to challenge the exam was completed TQ4 OJT.  We also had to provide proof of number of hours of both classroom and practical experience by subject.

One odd feature of playing the system back then was that it was possible (difficult but possible) to receive up to a year or more educational credit (based on having that RNA/LPN) toward an RN diploma program in BC.  I don't think there was any reciprocity granted in any other provinces.  Other than credit for military training in the "Mister Sister" RN program at Deer Lodge, thare was no other recognition of military MA training.


----------

